# panic and ibs



## kazzymom (Feb 21, 2003)

I've been diagnosed with ibs-c. Lately I've been having shortness of breath, trouble swallowing, and sometimes lightheaded. I had an endoscopy, it came up clear. I went to the er today with tightness in chest, which occurs often too. Today was the worst so far. Anyway, ekg was clear, no asmha they seem to think it is in my head. Could this be panic attacks, since sometimes I feel ok. What do you think?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

I have had those same symptoms in the past when I had unchecked anxiety....don't let it scare you too much. There is no limit to what your mind can conjure up in the name of anxiety...


----------



## briland23 (Sep 11, 2002)

I am IBS-c as well and spend last Sunday in the ER with chest pain, dizziness and feeling just bad all over. The chest pain had been there since the week before and it was getting worse. Had all the tests done as well and they told me they thought it was muscular. So now I am on 400mg of Motrin 4 times a day. I can't take even half of that b/c it kills my stomach and intestines. Not to mention that I'm ovulating now. Anyway, I am REALLY stressed now so I think the chest pain is due to that. My general doc gave me a perscription for Lexapro but I can't take it now since I have way too much on my plate to be feeling strangeR for two weeks.If they found nothing wrong with your heart, then I would probably chalk it up to stress. Try taking Motrin or Advil if you can. It helps me somewhat. Breathing exer. help as well. Good luck to you...you're not alone!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

Oh yes.... I've experienced the same. Heck, even just having a colossal case of gas can contribute to feeling short of breath......







The very best relief that I have even found is Michael Mahoney's IBS Audio 100 Self-hypnotherapy program. It helps both the IBS and the anxiety.Check out Mike's Tapes on the CBT/Hypno Forum. They are worth their weight in gold.Best Wishes,







Evie


----------

